# Can't stay on line more than 30 minutes!



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

since I removed MacAfee and installed AVG I am not able to stay on the web more than 30 minutesâ¦ :help:


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

Now every 5 minutes!


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

:help:


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

What exactly is happening? Is it bringing up an error message? Is AVG set to download updates automatically and then disconnect from the internet?


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

RainyDay said:


> What exactly is happening? Is it bringing up an error message? Is AVG set to download updates automatically and then disconnect from the internet?


I am losing my internet connection about every 5 to 15 minutes now. Last night I removed the trial version of MacAfee and installed AVG anti virus and ever since it's been one nightmare! 

This free version of AVG 7.5 is set to update every 24 hrs and I am not allowed to set the time, but I can not find where it says if it's set to disconnect from the internet? 

When it come to PC's, my brain doesn't quite compute! AKA: Dunce


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TonyE said:


> I am losing my internet connection about every 5 to 15 minutes now. Last night I removed the trial version of MacAfee and installed AVG anti virus and ever since it's been one nightmare!
> 
> This free version of AVG 7.5 is set to update every 24 hrs and I am not allowed to set the time, but I can not find where it says if it's set to disconnect from the internet?
> 
> When it come to PC's, my brain doesn't quite compute! AKA: Dunce


I would rather believe that the removal of McAfee and your connectivity problems are a coincidence. 

That said, analog telephone line quality problems are very common in the spring and fall. If you can't get your phone company to clean up your line it should clear up in a few weeks on its own.


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you changed any settings with your isp software? I'm not positive on exactly how/where to access the setting to disconnect from the internet after downloading updates, etc... I personally don't use AVG, but I have, and it is a good program, to say the least. (I don't use any AV software at all, for that matter) Maybe someone who has this program installed can tell you how to specifically change the update settings. RainyDay


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your info. and now I'll go back to pulling the hair out of my head!


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

3 days of dropped internet connections is driving me insane!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Even if it was avg, AVG doesnt go out every 30 or 5 minutes. If your not sure remove AVG then see how long you stay online then ad avg back. I have never seen AVG dump a connection unless it started it.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

Gary,

If I dump AVG and surf the web without any protection, could that put me in a deeper hole, if I get infected by what ever Virus, Trojan, and Malware out there?


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Can you use any of the tools provided within:

Google Pack?

I believe it includes both 
Spyware Doctor
Norton Security Scan


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

If you're on dial-up pick up the phone dial one digit, (anyting but "0") then listen to the phone. If you hear static, or anything but silence the phone line is the problem. 

Are there other devices (FAX etc) connected to the line that might attempt to initiate a call while you're on line?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

TonyE said:


> Gary,
> 
> If I dump AVG and surf the web without any protection, could that put me in a deeper hole, if I get infected by what ever Virus, Trojan, and Malware out there?


You can dump the AVG and at least test to see if your problem. Your orginal issue was you kept getting popups, You didnt have virus protection during that time. remove AVG, hit this fourm a couple of times, see if you time out. If you do then its not AVG, if you dont then we can look at AVG options. I dont see any options that would shutdown your network.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

What do you use for E-Mail

If you are using Outlook Express or Outlook, check in the settings to see if it says, "Hang Up after Sending and Recieving"

It is in Tools>Options>Connection

You never did say who your ISP is What your OS is or any other recent changes to your machine.

Lee


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

I just got off the phone with my internet provider âBellsouth Extreme DLSâ and they informed me that my service was being worked on in my area this week. This is the root to my problem. They will send I tech out tomorrow to check out what is going on with my system.

In fact, I received a new modem this evening by UPS next day service and hopefully I will be back to normal by tomorrow! 

Thanks for all your support! :cowboy:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TonyE said:


> I just got off the phone with my internet provider âBellsouth Extreme DLSâ


You have DSL?


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

Nevada said:


> You have DSL?


Yes, I have bellsouth or should I say the New AT&T DSL service. 

The Technician just left, and he could not find anything wrong with my system. I informed him that this started to happen right after I removed MacAfee and installed AVG security program on my PCâ¦ he then checked around but wasnât quite sure what is causing my problem. 

The problem that I am having is when ever I go off the internet and later try to use it, all I get is a blank screen, and can not access my Bellsouth home page. After the tech left, and after banging my head several time on my desk. I noticed that I have two fire walls running at the same time. I shut one down (Microsoft windows vista) and so far I am not having any problems. 

Iâll keep you posted if this occurs againâ¦Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TonyE said:


> Yes, I have bellsouth or should I say the New AT&T DSL service.


Knowing that would have made a world of difference in our responses. From your original post and your replies, I think we all assumed you had dialup service.


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Knowing that would have made a world of difference in our responses. From your original post and your replies, I think we all assumed you had dialup service.


I would have. I was almost sure it was dial-up, because with DSL your always connected. :cute:


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

UPDATE!

I believe banging my head paid off! My PC and DSL are running fine, I have enclosed directions to banging your head effectively in case you need to do so!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Should include disclaimer on that kit. Doesn't include instructions for printing it off first. :rotfl:


----------

